# ROM Manager for fetching/scraping metadata, box art ect.?



## vonfnas (Jan 25, 2015)

Hey guys!

I'm looking for a program that will fetch/scrape all neciserry files (metadata, box art ect.) for ROMs.
And I am not talking about a front-end.

Just a program to make it easier to collect all data so that if I want to use a front-end, the front-end won't have to connect to the internet to fetch all info and pics, as it's already done beforehand.

I know there's tons of these programs for movies, tv-series and music so that things like XBMC does not have to go through the process of collecting all the info on it's own.
I want exactly that, but for ROMs.

Please tell me that there is such a program?


----------



## vonfnas (Jan 26, 2015)

No one? No?


----------



## rctgamer3 (Jan 26, 2015)

Something like that already exists.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/3ds-windows-explorer-extension.373589/

(Also, see my footer for the latest metadata/box arts)


----------



## vonfnas (Jan 26, 2015)

rctgamer3 said:


> Something like that already exists.
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/3ds-windows-explorer-extension.373589/
> 
> (Also, see my footer for the latest metadata/box arts)


Thanks, but I don't mean for just 3DS, I mean for game roms in general.


----------



## flakk (Jan 29, 2015)

Looking for something like that for myself too, but no luck so far.
While searching i found these but i guess these are just ROM library organizers.
http://www.romcenter.com/
http://sourceforge.net/projects/emusorganizer/


----------

